# Strange "clicking" noise coming from driver's side back seat... what is it?



## omniglh (Dec 22, 1999)

Alright I'm getting this random, odd "clicking" noise from the back seat of my 2005 A6 3.2Q. It sounds like a solenoid clicking back and forth, or a turn signal "click". It seems to happen at random, and will "click-click, click-click" back and forth for ~2-3 minutes at a time, and then stop (and remain stopped for the remainder of the drive.) 
It's coming from behind the back seat, right below where the seat belt retracts into the rear shelf. It's almost louder from outside the car than inside - if you stand right next to the car, you can hear it coming from right below the small triangular rear side window, right behind the sheet metal.
What's back there that would cause this? I'd take it to the dealer but since I can't figure out how to reproduce it I figured I'd check here first. Any techs know what electronic bits are back there?


_Modified by omniglh at 5:42 PM 2-9-2010_


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Strange "clicking" noise coming from driver's side back seat... what is it? (omniglh)*

check your rear wheel bearings. Make sure its not coming from the front.


----------



## omniglh (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Strange "clicking" noise coming from driver's side back seat... what is it? (Juaser)*

It's *definitely* not wheel bearings. It's a solenoid-like clicking sound. It's coming from directly below the far rear side window.
It does it when the car is stationary. I managed to pull over into a parking lot when it did it once, stood outside the car, and could hear it coming from that region.


----------



## omniglh (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Strange "clicking" noise coming from driver's side back seat... what is it? (omniglh)*

Ok so to close the loop on this: the dealer found the issue (but not without a fight, as usual for my dealer.) Turns out it was a faulty "LD Pump" - P/N 4F0-906-201-D


----------

